# New Guy



## Stat42 (Aug 30, 2015)

How's it going everyone? I'm obviously new here. A little about me... I used to lift natural when I was younger but then I got lazy and became a fat slob. Got my fat ass on a diet plan and cardio regimen and dropped about 60lb down to a respectable weight. Then I started to lift weights and it motivates me to want to try and get as big and strong as I possible can. I mean I'm not trying to compete on stage or break power lifting records. But I enjoy getting bigger and stronger. I've been lifting for only a little over a year since I started back up but I've come a long way. Last year I turned thirty and made the decision to try steroids. And I've been juicing ever since. Was weak as hell but have made crazy gains. My first cycle was the common deca & test e... Since then I've tried tren e, tren ace, anadrol, test p, a few different variations of sus and also npp.... Running straight test or sus between cycles. I'm still obviously a novice to the game. I'm welcome to all criticism and tips. And yes I can take a joke or a little ball breaking. Figured I'd join the forum to increase my knowledge of lifting and also using anabolic steroids. Oh yeah and my name is Nick but people call me Stat. Just a nickname I picked up as a teen and it's stuck with me. If I forgot anything just ask. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Aug 30, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## SUKS2BU (Aug 31, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## bunch35640 (Aug 31, 2015)

Been on before but it's been a while, looking forward to some new beginnings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkopsi (Sep 5, 2015)

Welcome glad to see I'm not only one new here


----------



## the_predator (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## SteroidShopEU (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------

